# Masonic Central with Paul Bessel and Jerry Samet - Jan 18,2010



## News Feeder (Jun 11, 2010)

This is a special Masonic Central re-broadcast from August 2008 when brothers Paul Bessel and Jerry Samet, past Grand Master Washington DC, joined us on the program for an enlightening conversation about Paul's fantastic research and publication website, his book Masonic Questions and Answers. In the conversation we delve deeply into the Document of Exclusive Territorial Jurisdiction, the space between 'regular' Masonry and Prince Hall Freemasonry, and the success (and challenges) of one day classes.  It was a great conversation and a fantastic program and one that I guarantee that you will get much from listening to, even if you heard on its original airing. These terrific brothers gave us some great discussion on how to make Masonry interesting and more enjoyable if we can keep it alive and relevant.freemasonry



 | law



 | history



 | racism



 | Prince Hall



 

More...


----------

